# Excel colour fill problem



## prinzo (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi, I am have a user that not able to fill colour in a column,even if he recieves an excel spreadsheet that has been filled in with colour from a fellow user he is unable to view it.However if i log on with my profile i am able to view that spreadsheet with the colour fill and i am able to add colour to a block . But as soon as that user logs on he is unable to view colour and add colour in the excel blocks...I have reloaded excel but am still having this problem.


----------



## prinzo (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok guys,not to worry, i have found a solution here it is.....
1. Click Start, and then click Control Panel. 
2. Click Accessibility Options. 
3. On the Display tab, click to clear the Use High Contrast check box. 
4. Click OK to close the Accessibility Options dialog box.


----------

